# EOppie's Empire Zoysia Journal - Central FL



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Figured I should get going on the journal, even if it isn't too exciting yet!

We have an extremely small amount of turf, especially in comparison to many others here! It's Empire Zoysia, with one part approximately 6 years old, the other was recently re-sodded with Empire Zoysia again due to damage from heavy equipment.

I tried putting down RGS and Microgreene the other evening, and not too sure of my application as it clogged the hose end sprayer. I got some suggestions in the Warm Season thread about mixing some additional water in and likely will try that again.

Today, I put down a fungicide application as the sodded area is 7 days down. I used Disease X granular(Azoxystrobin) and the Bayer hose end Fungicide (Propiconazole). I'll likely repeat this in two weeks on the new sod and monitor the rest of the turf.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Did a quick mow of the existing established section tonight. I am at just above 1" on my fiskars staysharp. Tried running at 1" and it seems I need some more leveling in my future. Snapped a few shots before edging as the sun was headed down.

There are a few bits of weeds mixed in there, and I prefer to spot treat/pull rather than a broadcast. Need to get on those this weekend.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Put out 30lbs of Sunniland (similar to Milo) over the established and the new sod. First time using this as I can't easily source Milo anymore here in Central FL for a competitive price.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Today realized I should really start keeping track of things....

Results from soil test critiqued, ordered Manganese Chelate 5% and TurfGrassPro 0 - 0 - 29 as a result. Will be applying these over the growing season this year as soon as they arrive.

Today I did a quick trim down to 1.5in.

Applied .18oz of Prodiamine and 6oz of RGS. Watered it in with 6oz of MicroGreene via a Chapin Hose End Sprayer.

Looks like I may have a bit of frost/cold damage, as this doesn't really look like fungus.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

It was 12:30am, seemed like a good time to give a quick mow and apply my Manganese and Potassium liquid apps.

4oz of Manganese Chelate 5% and 3oz of TurfGrassPro 0 - 0 - 29 mixed with 2gal of water in my battery hand can and off I went on my approximate 1k of grass.

I plan on repeating this approximately every 14 days. After 3 months I will repeat my soil test to see if this is making a difference at all.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Put down 3lbs of CarbonX. I will need to water it in tomorrow as we do not have any rain in the forecast.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Today I continued to scratch my head, hope and pray that my Zoysia is just not out of dormancy yet. The St. Augustine lawns around me are looking a heck of a lot healthier than mine right now.

I continue to get these small patches of what appears to be either fertilizer burn, or dog urine stains, but I really do not feel they are either and I am concerned about fungus or insects. I sprayed propiconazole along with polyzone suspend sc in case I was dealing with a pest that wasn't taken care of by the bifenthrin that was in the Scotts Triple action I applied back in January.

Really though, I may be overreacting (I hope) and I just need to be a bit more patient with green-up.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Working on my social distancing, doing yardwork at 1am.

Mowed
Put down 3lbs of CarbonX
4oz of Manganese Chelate 5% and 3oz of TurfGrassPro 0 - 0 - 29
4lbs of Scotts DiseaseX while I wait for my order of fungicide to come in.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Still trying to troubleshoot these dead spots in the yard. I am not sure if it is a fungus that killed the areas, and it is waiting to fill back in, or if something else is actually going on.

I applied GrubX last weekend, once again another last-ditch effort in case that is what is causing these spots. Following that, I applied Hydretain via a hose-end sprayer.

This afternoon I did a quick mow and applied Humic 12 and MicroGreene. I was debating on applying Azoxy 50, however, technically I think I need to wait another week as I put down Scotts DiseaseX on the 25. I believe it is a minimum of 14 days between applications of that fungicide, with no more than 3 in a row.

I am hoping that the turf starts to recover soon, I am really at a loss as to what these spots are.

As I sit down to write this, we are finally getting some much-needed rain. Hopefully, it continues for a bit of the night here in Central FL.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Quick Mow today and my first full-scale use of the rotary scissors in a mow. The scissors did great at cleaning up my edges, but I did hit into the stucco next to one part of our house and it scraped the hell out of it. I will need to be more careful :lol:

I am still fighting whatever it was/is causing die-off in certain areas. I am actually considering if it may have been compounded by the dry weather we have been having. I checked soil moisture a few times, and it seemed fine, but it does seem to be recovering a bit after about an inch of natural rain we had the other day, supplementing my irrigation.

It has been 2 weeks since my last application of CarbonX, Maganese or Potassium. So I will likely try to get those done this week. I also am 2 weeks out since any fungicide application, so I likely will try to apply Azoxy50 in case I was fighting off a fungus.







Also really happy to see over 12 caterpillars enjoying our milkweed. This is a sure sign that spring is here in Central FL for me.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Another 1 am Mow and treatment tonight. Gotta love a manual reel mower 

*Applied*


75 lbs N/1000 sq ft via CarbonX (3lb of product)

.4oz of Azoxy WDG Fungicide, I need to get a different group fungicide for my next treatment

4oz of Manganese Chelate 5%

3oz of TurfGrassPro 0 - 0 - 29

The turf does seem to be waking up well, and I am hoping that with my frequent mowing it will begin to fill in some of the thinner spots.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

An actual mow in the somewhat daylight, a rarity for me.

It may not be much, but I am happy to see the spots I was fighting clear up. It still seems that I have a few areas that I am guessing now were dog urine, as all the pooches seem to like my little yard. I was really happy with getting the rotary scissors out again to trim up around some of my beds before mulching this weekend. I am noticing that the motor does get a bit hot when I have been pushing it for greater than 20min at a time, but no adverse effect yet.

I applied 3lb of CarbonX across the lawn and tossed a bit extra in my beds as they need love too.

Spots that I think are recovering from dog urine.




This area closest to the camera is thinner than the rest. I am thinking it is due to the shade of the Japenese Blueberry tree above. I have an appointment for it to be reshaped on the 27th, hoping that will let a bit more light through the canopy.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Got in a mow before the potential rainy day tomorrow.

Applied:
RGS
.4oz of Azoxy WDG Fungicide, I need to get a different group fungicide for my next treatment
4oz of Manganese Chelate 5%
3oz of TurfGrassPro 0 - 0 - 29
FeAture - Iron


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Slow grow season now. I applied Microgreene, Humic12, and Tournament Ready+. Need to monitor for fungus and consider preventative app.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

I would do a preventative app. Just got hit with a fungus outbreak on my empire in tarpon springs area.


----------

